# Do your Chi's lick everything in the house?



## Chachis Mom (Dec 23, 2011)

Chach seems to have a licking problem. He licks floors, windows, covers, clothes, everything!!! Its craziness... and I don't want dog slobber all over the place. What do you guys do? I even put red pepper on the door frame where he licked, but after awhile I think he started enjoyed the extra flavor.


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

Simcha very frequently licks covers and items of clothing. He does a lot of grooming, i.e., licking his paws, and from time to time, licking his privates - which we discourage whenever we see it. 

He also loves to lick our hands. Oddly, he has no interest in licking our faces. I would never describe him as slobbering, however. His saliva production is pretty modest, compared to many breeds such as bulldogs and golden retrievers.


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

P.S. Just checked out your blog page - very charming. Interesting to see that empty nesters find great joy in adopting a dog as child replacement. I think I have mentioned that Ruth and I are in the grandparent category, but dog ownership feels just right after a hiatus of more than 25 years. Just like having a child, but without the college expenses, bad behavior and ingratitude.


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

Mine licks any part of exposed skin on your body. Its really gross...Its an OCD thing though. You just have to get your dogs attention so they'll snap out of it.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Licking can certainly be OCD and it is also a stress release for many dogs.
I have one who does it for these reasons. She uses it as a way to calm herself.

No need to hot pepper things. You need to interrupt the behavior. If you have not already, you should teach "leave it" or other interrupting sounds. We simply say "CH" and she moves on for a bit. This can go on over and over sometimes.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx tries to lick the floor where hubby takes off his shoes when he comes home from work but he works in a bakery so I figure he just smells all the stuff from the bakery that hubby walks around all day.
Jaxx is a kiss a holic though. He will give kisses from morning to night if you let him sometimes and he especially loves toes although, we have got him to the point that he almost has stopped licking toes because we say no every time he starts and moves him away from our feet.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Ike likes to lick, my face, arms, hands, feet, and Sadie's face, but she loves it, especially after he just bit her.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Lady is not a licker at all except for kisses on my face. Prince is a little licker for sure. He licks the floor, his paws the rug where treats or food have been. I never thought about it as an OCD behavior. He is much more mellow than Lady really. He definitely licks his front paws a lot.


----------



## Rstelly (Feb 27, 2013)

Both of my chi's do this and it drives me insane.. When they lay in the bed they lick the sheets all around them until there's a puddle.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> Licking can certainly be OCD and it is also a stress release for many dogs.
> I have one who does it for these reasons. She uses it as a way to calm herself.
> 
> No need to hot pepper things. You need to interrupt the behavior. If you have not already, you should teach "leave it" or other interrupting sounds. We simply say "CH" and she moves on for a bit. This can go on over and over sometimes.


WOW! So thankful for this info! This is Lulu! Not knowing any better I'm so glad to know I have been doing things correctly. My husband would say leave her alone she's just grooming herself and not hurting anything (of course, his baby gets anything she wants-haha), but I would tell him if I leave her alone she won't have any fur left! An exaggeration, but I just knew I shouldn't let her just lick and lick and lick...At her age and as wonderful as she is, I can call her name and she knows what I mean and she stops.


----------



## Rstelly (Feb 27, 2013)

She's adorable!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Rstelly said:


> She's adorable!!


I'm assuming you're referring to Lulu since we posted one after each other. If so, thank you!!! We adore her--she's so wonderful!


----------



## Chachis Mom (Dec 23, 2011)

joeandruth said:


> P.S. Just checked out your blog page - very charming. Interesting to see that empty nesters find great joy in adopting a dog as child replacement. I think I have mentioned that Ruth and I are in the grandparent category, but dog ownership feels just right after a hiatus of more than 25 years. Just like having a child, but without the college expenses, bad behavior and ingratitude.


Yes, slobbering was probably the wrong word choice. I guess I just don't like the idea of his saliva everywhere. Kinda grosses me out. He is just a crazy OCD licker. When he is licking like that, I end up blowing in his face, which he hates. He will quit for a while, and then when he thinks I have forgotten about it...start back up. LOL

Thanks so much for checking out my blog. I was actually rethinking the whole thing, because my son and his friend, said it was wierd.... which made me question whether I really WAS wierd, and maybe should delete it.


----------



## Chachis Mom (Dec 23, 2011)

Rstelly said:


> Both of my chi's do this and it drives me insane.. When they lay in the bed they lick the sheets all around them until there's a puddle.


OMG!! This is so Chach! He does this EVERY night. I let him lick his paws...because I know they do that to groom themselves or whatever, but before you know it...he is licking the covers until, like you said, a puddle!!


----------



## Chachis Mom (Dec 23, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Licking can certainly be OCD and it is also a stress release for many dogs.
> I have one who does it for these reasons. She uses it as a way to calm herself.
> 
> No need to hot pepper things. You need to interrupt the behavior. If you have not already, you should teach "leave it" or other interrupting sounds. We simply say "CH" and she moves on for a bit. This can go on over and over sometimes.


I figured it was a stress relief, although I don't know what he has to be stressed about. LOL Like I said, I end up blowing in his face or on his head, and he stops, until he thinks he can sneak and start up again.


----------



## Rstelly (Feb 27, 2013)

I have found it extremely difficult to derail them from getting out of this mode. I don't fuss too much about it, just try to keep my legs out of the wet spot....


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Mine love to lick, but only our faces. We get a daily face washing. :lol:


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

joeandruth said:


> Just like having a child, but without the college expenses, bad behavior and ingratitude.


AMEN!!!! My boys think I love Lulu better than them...I tell them, "Well, she loves me better too!" LOL


----------



## Rstelly (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow you have quite a family!!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Bailey licks everything and I mean everything! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

Every time I read a thread like this, I find myself hoping that the set of excessive lickers is completely disjoint from the set of poop-eaters


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

When Karma and Laska were more little they would lick everything now it's mainly people, their beds and the floor.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~ (Jan 3, 2013)

I have no idea but Chachi is super CUTE!!!


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

My chi used to be a licker but not any more, inless I've been out of have clean or soap on my hands, she's just not interested! I miss her kisses xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chachis Mom (Dec 23, 2011)

~Lucky Chi Mama~ said:


> I have no idea but Chachi is super CUTE!!!


Thanks!
Sigh....Last night while we were in bed, he was licking like a crazy dog again...my pajamas, my husbands elbow, the covers. We try and distract him, and he will stop for a second, but then he just starts up again.


----------

